# .55mm Yellow Usopp vs .45mm White BSB



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*.55mm Yellow Usopp vs .45mm White BSB*​​
The .55mm Yellow Usopp and .45mm White BSB performed surprisingly similar in a limited test. Both of these bands perform well and both were smooth drawing.

Both bandsets were cut to the same measurements using a hard plastic taper template.

Bandsets were freshly cut with a 20 shot break-in prior to checking speed numbers.

The same pouch size was used on each bandset.

Steel ammo was used for all testing.

Speed numbers were established with a minimum of 15 shots per ammo weight.

Speed numbers were rechecked at the end of the test.

*Details*

Band cut = 18mm x 13mm x 190mm

Pouch = 55mm x 14mm microfiber

Draw length = 32" (812mm)

.*45mm White BSB *

.017" measured thickness

Draw weight = 6 lbs 12 oz

7mm = 225 fps

5/16" = 209 fps

3/8" = 176 fps

*.55mm Yellow Usopp *

.021" measured thickness

Draw weight = 6 lbs 14 oz

7mm = 221 fps

5/16" = 206 fps

3/8" = 177 fps

*Notes*

*>* Both bandsets felt smooth to draw but the BSB band was slightly smoother feeling beyond 30". This is likely due to the thicker latex with the Usopp.

*> *I was surprised to see the .45mm BSB shooting micro faster with the lighter ammo and a tiny bit less draw weight. The BSB is very smooth but I thought it would have drawn lighter.

*> *After all testing, both bandsets returned to the same resting length without adding more than a couple of millimeters to starting length.

*>* I haven't broke a set of either bands so band life is unknown.

*>* This test is limited with only one band cut checked. Different band cuts might change things completely.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Very well laid out, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice tests. 2 of my favorites. I tend to go for smoothness over speed anymore and both are smooth but I’m hooked on the BSB. I’m chasing some of that 45! Eventually I’ll find some here in the states.


----------

